# (LWP) Jelly Beam !



## Gleezbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Here is a jelly bean themed Phase beam Apk.

Download, Install, Enjoy!

http://db.tt/YRIsmoTz

If you like it consider buying an apw theme!

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=gleezbo&c=apps


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

Problem parsing package. Is this for ICS only?

Sent from my Sooner using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gleezbo (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah, my bad. I figured it was implied by phase beam apk . I'll note it in the post


----------

